# 3dfx Voodoo5 5500 PCI Silver Edition



## trevormacro (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello,

Here is one of my 3dfx Voodoo5 5500 PCI.

*->* Unsold original 6 ns sdrams  and sold new 4 ns sdrams.

*->* Unsold original VSA-100 Rev.220 and sold new VSA-100 Rev.320.

*Pictures :*

_Before modding :_












_After modding :_
























































_Here we have the 3dfx Voodoo5 5500 PCI Silver Edition:_

_Video:_

http://youtu.be/AJ8h2zABiKw

_Finished soon..._

Best Regards,

Trevormacro


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2012)

you seriously managed to remove the GPU's and RAM and replace them?

thats not an easy task to achieve.


whats the performance difference?


----------



## trevormacro (Jul 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you seriously managed to remove the GPU's and RAM and replace them?
> 
> thats not an easy task to achieve.
> 
> ...



A company remove chips (sdrams and gpus) for me.
I just work on heatsinks.
I will test it soon.
I will let you know.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting, i suppose you might get slightly better clocks out of the new chips. Im not expecting much of a change though.

Nice card though, somewhat popular for old rigs.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

They would dig this on XS and Guru3D.


----------



## angelhunter (Jul 15, 2012)

trevormacro said:


> A company remove chips (sdrams and gpus) for me.
> I just work on heatsinks.
> I will test it soon.
> I will let you know.



i used to work in a manufacturing position that did electronic boards. it was a pretty simple task using some small heat shields and a reflow station. the station is kinda like a variable heat gun. using small metal plates you cover the areas where u dont want the heat to penetrate on the board use a little no clean flux. after solder softens enough using a small vacume tool u simply lift gpu off the board replace it and let it cool. did a lot of memory sticks back in the day when 1 meg stick was around 40 dollars. the sticks would generally have defective caps under the memory chips which i replaced and had good memory. if you get ur hands on a variable heat gun you can make a stand for it and basicaly do the same thing good on reflowing cards without melting the plastics. just have to make sure its not to hot and u have a metal plate under it. just remember dont slide card as chips on bottom may move. better than the oven method u have more control


----------

